# Any digital analog hands watch? (LCD that display analog time)



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I know some vintage Casio and Seiko has a digital dial that display analog hands.

Is there any watches currently in production that does the same? iPod nano not included 

Thanks.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

There's plenty of Casio G Shocks that have both analogue and digital displays. This G101 is still in production. I've had mine for 10 years and still haven't replaced the battery.


----------



## sunwatcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

If I'm not mistaken, I think stockae92 means a digital display of the hands like this (not my pic):


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*



sunwatcher said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think stockae92 means a digital display of the hands like this (not my pic):


 Oh, I see what you mean.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

I think I'd call it an analogue LCD dial. I only know of some current Casios that have one in addition to a normal LCD - like the AE-1000W/2000W. But I think we had a similar thread once and someone posted links to currently produced models - can't remember for sure though. Tokyoflash might also be worth a look:
Kisai Uzumaki Analog Wrist Watch with EL Backlight

edit: just noticed that there are probably some moving transparent acrylic discs involved in the tokyoflash model.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

Gucci has a digital watch currently in production which does this:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*



sunwatcher said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think stockae92 means a digital display of the hands like this (not my pic):


yep, basically something like this. i do prefer geeky rather than fashion


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*







Gevril Anaspace...just sold mine

They are out there ...was a limited edition 500 made
Neal


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

Ah! I came over here to make a thread on the same subject. Nice to see someone else looking for this type of watch.
I have one but it's a cheapie. Lots of reflection on that crystal.









Wouldn't mind finding a nicer one though.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

You want geeky? I noticed this in my regular ebay searching...








NOS Armitron Illusion Digital Hands PA10 Watch Wristwatch 90's Retro Vintage WR | eBay


----------



## plustardi (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

Cool - when stuff like that was cool, I was a teenager and I guess it is cool again!!!


----------



## ninthsrw (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

The Pebble fits squarely into this category - here are two faces I plan on making as soon as it ships...
















Here is a link to Pebble's proper site: Pebble


----------



## Wally79 (Jan 18, 2011)

What is the deal with short minute hand even on eink/lcd displays?!


----------



## ninthsrw (Apr 1, 2011)

Fair point - I will be sure to make it longer in the final design. Hour hand ought to be a bit longer as well I think. Historically, some of the reason for shortness may have to do with the difficulty of matching up the tip of the hand with the individual minute tic marks. Most e-ink and B&W LCDs used in smart watch displays are 1 bit, meaning there is no gray scale to help smooth out jagged pixel edges, so adding a little distance helps to make things look cleaner and hide a mis-mached lineup that might be off by just a pixel or two.

If you guys have any other thoughts on how such displays could be made to look better I would welcome the feedback.

Especially if you are interested in a highly customized pilot watch face - I started a separate thread for that here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/ultimate-pilot-aviation-watch-digital-face-695905.html


----------



## rmackwani (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

Hi.
Yesterday at San Jose California Flea Market I found Casio Model 894 AE-30W for $20. I bought it. I had been looking for one with metal case, but could not find one. This is 1985 release Made In Japan. Seller said it has new battery. I love it!
Ray


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*



rmackwani said:


> Hi.
> Yesterday at San Jose California Flea Market I found Casio Model 894 AE-30W for $20. I bought it. I had been looking for one with metal case, but could not find one. This is 1985 release Made In Japan. Seller said it has new battery. I love it!
> Ray


Hi and welcome to the forum Ray!
We are always interested in pictures - if you can upload one :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## rmackwani (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

The manual can be found at User Manual for Casio Watch Module 894 - Owner's Guide & Instructions
Pic can be found at CASIO - AE-30W - DigitalHands - Vintage Digital Watch - DigitalWatchLibrary.com

I found a site selling it at 100 euros. I guess I got a great deal. Mine looks new. Now I will value it all the more.
I used to wear Timex Indiglo ss case.

Warm regards,
Ray


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

The Casio AE1000WD-1AV is a current model that has LCD display of analog time.










They also make a version with the resin strap:
AE1000W-1BV - Sports - Mens, Womens, Ladies, Digital, Analog, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

It's a sub-display though. Not sure if that's what you're after.


----------



## carlospa (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Any digital analog hands watch?*

I was looking for and found that one at Kenneth Cole

Round Watch With Black and Silver Link Strap - View all Men's Watches - Kenneth Cole


----------

